# Should i change the sights?



## Kframe (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey guys. Im the proud owner of a Smith and Wesson M15-3 revolver. Was made in the early 70's and was carried by my father in laws father as a cop and passed on to me. I love this gun. I learned to shoot on this gun many years ago.  It is my only home gun now as I had to sell my collection a number of years ago during some tough times and just have not felt the need to buy any more. What is the point of having so many that you cant enjoy them all?

Anyways, as you may know, the sights on these guns from that era did not have the plastic red ramp insert and were all black fronts with adjustable rear.  Now modern versions have a insert in the front sight that can be removed and a White dot tritium night sight inserted.  Since mine is pre red ramp it does not feature this. 

I am considering ordering the Meprolight K frame adjustable night sights and having the front ramp modified at a competent gunsmith to accept the new tritium insert.. I am Leary though as it is a permanent modification of a older classic.

I am still practicing various flashlight techniques, but still there are situations where I wont have one and their may be poor light.  Such as in my home and the target is dark, but has a light behind him. That situation will make the front sight disappear.  Things such as that. I am also not a fan of shooting  one handed as I cant get the same combination of speed and accuracy that I can get 2 handed. 

I know most of this is a training issue, but I cant help but think that the night sights will only enhance my HD revolver.  

Also thinking of grinding down the hammer spur so I can get a higher grip on it. That should help with one handed recoil abit.


----------



## CNida (Feb 3, 2014)

Night sights are never a bad idea IMO. However that gun is an heirloom. I could never bring myself to change something like that.

If I was you I would just buy a nice used (or new) handgun that has night sights already, and preserve your little piece of history the way it was when it was given to you.

Just my two pennies.


____________________________

"Knowledge speaks, but wisdom listens."


----------



## rlobrecht (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm with CNida. Keep your family history as it was, unmodified. There are lots of good weapons in the market for very little money these days.

Edit: typo


----------



## Kframe (Feb 4, 2014)

I will consider your points guys. It is a classic, however it is meant to be used and used a lot. It is what my father in law wants. If I decide to keep it unaltered, which means no hammer grinding, what training methods do you suggest to improve my split times between shots with one handed shooting? Right now im at .5-.75 of a second between shots.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 4, 2014)

First -- I'm with the "leave the sights alone" on THAT gun.  It's an heirloom; wouldn't it be nice to pass it along "just like it was when it was carried?"

Second -- you can only shoot as fast as you can aim.  Practice will speed things up a bit, but I'd suspect that, outside of trick stuff, you're probably pretty close to where you ought to be.  Practice will shave you down more consistently closer to .5 seconds.


----------



## CNida (Feb 4, 2014)

Kframe said:


> I will consider your points guys. It is a classic, however it is meant to be used and used a lot. It is what my father in law wants. If I decide to keep it unaltered, which means no hammer grinding, what training methods do you suggest to improve my split times between shots with one handed shooting? Right now im at .5-.75 of a second between shots.



Just keep practicing. Speed is good but quality is better.


____________________________

"Knowledge speaks, but wisdom listens."


----------



## Kframe (Feb 5, 2014)

I think im going to get some White acrylic nail polish and make a outline on the rear blade and get some really bright, highly contrasting nail polish and put it on the front. That should help with my training abit


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 5, 2014)

Kframe said:


> I will consider your points guys. It is a classic, however it is meant to be used and used a lot. It is what my father in law wants. If I decide to keep it unaltered, which means no hammer grinding, what training methods do you suggest to improve my split times between shots with one handed shooting? Right now im at .5-.75 of a second between shots.



Practice, practice, practice.  With a good set of trigger mechanics, along with getting the optimal feel for the gun, you'll be able to shave off some time between each shot.  

Also, since this is an all-steel gun, the weight, combined with the vast array of .38 Special cartridges out there, may allow you to select a milder load that still works quite well.  Federal's standard pressure Nyclad (do they still sell it?), for example, makes for a very soft-shooting load.


----------

